
Ripple Price Surges After Japan and Korean Banks – Viral Docks - viraldocks
https://viraldocks.com/ripple-price-surge-japan-korean-bank/
======
0ptic_
Says because "test conducted by major South Korean and Japanese banks."

Wait for this Alt run to cool off before buying in. Still a few months away
before coming online.

